# Rabies Breakout Madird



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bad news....
Rabies outbreak in Madrid ( Toledo area)
A dog attacked 4 children and was found positive for the virus
5 other dogs have also been taken in as they to have it !!!
Very worrying !!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wellington10 said:


> Bad news....
> Rabies outbreak in Madrid ( Toledo area)
> A dog attacked 4 children and was found positive for the virus
> 5 other dogs have also been taken in as they to have it !!!
> Very worrying !!!


Thanks for the info
PW, in Madrid


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

España declara oficialmente la rabia tras 5 afectados en Toledo

Pitbull bites five in first recorded case of rabies since 1975 | In English | EL PAÍS


----------

